
Delftse Foundations of Computation (2018) - lolptdr
https://open.umn.edu/opentextbooks/textbooks/delftse-foundations-of-computation
======
jeeceebees
I had already completed this course before Stefan started his conquest of the
CS bachelors courses, however, I did have some other courses that he taught. I
think he has a great knack for explaining things in a way that doesn't make
the formalism seem overbearing, but rather as the most obvious way of
communicating a concept. Assuming he is also able to communicate this in
writing I'd say this book is probably a great introduction to the formal side
of computer science.

------
Scarblac
Yay, this looks like a good theoretical CS textbook to throw at our juniors
that don't have any theoretical CS background, without hitting them too hard.

------
synctext
[https://textbooks.open.tudelft.nl/index.php/textbooks/catalo...](https://textbooks.open.tudelft.nl/index.php/textbooks/catalog/book/13)
Direct link to Delft University of Technology version, home of both authors.
This misses the 5 stars out of 5 quality rating.

------
timwaagh
I have an issue with the title, as Delftse is a Dutch word. The adjective
version of (the city) Delft. The title is thus an ugly combination of Dutch
and English (Denglish). I think 'Delft Foundations of Computation' would be
better.

~~~
skrebbel
It's a joke. A reference to "Delfts Blauw"

~~~
timwaagh
In Denglish, it is very ghostly.

..

'Delftware' or 'Delft Blue' in English according to Wikipedia...

